# Who is your fantasy man?



## wcr (Sep 21, 2006)

I was at the Liz photo shoot and we got to talking. Liz's(Nootka) husband Marty was getting horses ready and being wonderful and I asked him if his nickname was Raoul and he said no, Marty, with a puzzled look on his face. I told him Raoul was my fantasy pool/cabana/stable boy that waited on me hand and foot, got the horses ready, brought me cold drinks wearing nothing but a speedo and bow tie. We had quite the laugh over that and started talking about fantasy men.

Okay girls, tell us about your fantasy man.

Hey Liz, say hi back to Raoul.


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL I am disqualified as I am a man, well I guess I could comment but I dont walk both sides of the fence

This should be interesting, I wish I had a pool....lol

Carry on


----------



## lvponies (Sep 21, 2006)

Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow!!!




: I have a huge poster of him here in my office that my daughter bought me.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 21, 2006)

Harper from the show Andromeda. He can rewire my harddrive any day of the week



: I even named my dog Harper..LOL.

Hmm I'm not middleaged yet, but oh well....


----------



## JO~* (Sep 21, 2006)

lvponies said:


> Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> : I have a huge poster of him here in my office that my daughter bought me.


Don't ask me why cause I have no idea why-- but Yep its Captain Jack.


----------



## lvponies (Sep 21, 2006)

I have no idea either why it's Captain Jack for me either!!! One of those mysteries that will keep me going back to the Pirates movies as long as they continue to make them!!!


----------



## JO~* (Sep 21, 2006)

littledonkeys.com said:


> LOL I am disqualified as I am a man, well I guess I could comment but I dont walk both sides of the fence
> 
> This should be interesting, I wish I had a pool....lol
> 
> Carry on


Ok-- but you can still play so lets hear your opinion



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 21, 2006)

LOL...I have always been fond of "Keith Richards" ...(Rolling Stones)



: and guess what, he is playing Capt. Jack Sparrow's Daddy in the next movie



:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Sep 21, 2006)

:saludando: I think I would have to say, even though he is a lot older than I, but my fantasy man would be Trace Adkins. Tall, handsome,built and those moves. I love his deep voice, and he has a normal person personality.. I guess that is why I have all his CD's and have seen him in concert. I'd loved to be his hot momma, and he could shake his badonky donk for me anytime....



:



:


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm not quite middle-aged yet and I'm no woman but I will comment since I am gay :lol: ...I'd have to say David Beckham!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 21, 2006)

Ed Harris

And we ALL know who Bonnie F's fantasy man is!!! :lol:

MA


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2006)

"Raoul" read this over my shoulder and I think I saw him blush. *LOL*

We laughed b/c a friend of ours had "her" similar one but now that he's gone I think she might just say Johnny Depp/ Capt. Jack too. (not me, though, he's a bit too effeminate and short fer my liking)






Hee hee how old IS middle age anyway? Am I there yet!?

Liz


----------



## Gingersnaps (Sep 21, 2006)

Aidan Paul from the Highlander TV Series!

:lol:

Virginia


----------



## suz (Sep 21, 2006)

No complaints with Capt. Jack Sparrow for me either!! :bgrin

However, my first choice would be the guitarist for Bon Jovi, Richie Sambora



:


----------



## shortymisty (Sep 21, 2006)

William Peterson always and way before he was well-known on CSI


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2006)

shortymisty, oh, yeah....he IS a fine specimen, but I have to admit I like him now more than I did back in his To Live and Die in L.A. days (hey check it if you haven't seen it...there's some ahem altogether shots in that one of him)...he looks way hot now w/the beard and mustache. *sigh*

*hee hee I had to come back after Raoul got distracted with his barn chores*

That said, my "hottie" is someone in this area so I'm lucky...don't have to pay to go to or rent a movie to have a warm moment. *LOL*

Liz M.


----------



## shane (Sep 21, 2006)

i like a man to look like a man



:so for me its daniel day louis in LAST OF THE MOHICANS



:



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm with you, shane...real men don't wear eye makeup. 

I like 'em on the scruffy side, too. Might be a little loopy but a pair of carhartt's and a flannel shirt can look pretty darn fine (oh add a pair of red wings for those feet). He has to be at least 6' tall, too.

Who started this, anyway? (opens a window). Isn't it Fall starting day after tomorrow? Like as in time to cool off!

Oh, yeah, it was that wcr lady w/that super hot overo stallion (we were talking about him after you guys left. We liiiiiike).

Liz M.


----------



## bfogg (Sep 21, 2006)

YUP MINIV IT IS NOW AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ONE THE ONLY FABIO!!!!!!

RIGHT NOW HE IS IN THE BACK OF MY CLOSET,BUT WILL BE COMING BACK OUT FOR THE HOLIDAY PARTIES!!!!



:



:



:

BONNIE


----------



## ForMyACDs (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a little bit different. I have two crushes and both are VASTLY different.

Nicholas Cage & Colin Mocharie

Even better would be if there were to show up right now and clean this house for me


----------



## runamuk (Sep 21, 2006)

Johnny Depp, or Orlando Bloom or Brad Pitt or Sam Elliot............hubby knows I am gone in a flash if any of them show up at my door :bgrin :bgrin

There are many others as well..........I like things of beauty including hot looking men




:

and even though I don't drift over the fence.....I think I would make an exception for Angelina Jolie she is hot..........of course I'd have to fight off my 10 yr old son who is in LOVE with her (as Laura Croft)



: :bgrin


----------



## christina_ski (Sep 21, 2006)

ok im not middle aged (19) but having no boyfriend isn't helping any lol. I'd say jack sparrow, will turner (orlando bloom in pirates) Keith Anderson, kenny chesney, and last but certainly not least my heartthrob JOHN CENA!!!!! (pic posted for all to drool over lol)


----------



## penny (Sep 21, 2006)

Al....from the Tim the Toolman series.......Beard...stocky...and oh the FLANNEL!!!!! :flirt:


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 21, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok none of you are middle aged except me and Bonnie and she is farther right of middle than I am . Here is how OLD I am...... remember Ron Ely.....Tarzan.....loved that dimple and those muscles![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## shane (Sep 21, 2006)

ONES THINGS FOR SURE, ID never LOOK AT ANYONE TWICE WHO SPENT MORE TIME GETTING READY THAN ME !!!!!!!  gosh men even have handbags now, but WHATS in them :new_shocked: thats what id like to know



: :bgrin ,i also like the loook of a cowboy type lol IN THE FILMS ...IN THE FILMS LOL :lol:



: just incase my hubbys watching this {{ ahem cough cough}} hehe i love youuuooooooooooo billy lol



: :bgrin


----------



## RallyZ (Sep 21, 2006)

Gotta be Antonio Banderas.



:

It's the eyes.



:

And...

he can dance. Just love a man who can really dance.



:



:


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Sep 21, 2006)

I usually like tall, dark and handsome. But for some reason, I really REALLY like Paul Walker. Have no clue why, as I usually don't care for blonde hair and blue eyes. Must be the smile.



:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Sep 21, 2006)

oh man...Antonio....sighs :aktion033:

I think at the top of my list would be Steve Young...former QB for the 49ers. I have been in love with him since I was 14. OMG I have loved him over half my life....no wonder hubby gets disgusted. My other long time love is Jonathan Frakes....WIlliam Ryker for all the Star Trek Next Generation watchers, or in real life, the hubby of Jeanie Frank (Laura on General Hospital). The man can take control of a starship (and look daaaaaaaaannnnggg good doing it) on the set and then go home and ride Fresians and meet goofy gals like me at Renaissance faires--what is not to love?



:

On the other side, I wouldn't turn down ol' capn' Sparrow, but I sure would drag his fine self to a dentist before he came near me! blech!



:

-Amy


----------



## shortymisty (Sep 21, 2006)

I remember Ron Ely and his loin cloth! Still a William Petersen fan, although Christopher Plummer was gorgeous in the Sound of Music :aktion033:


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2006)

Penny, Al is VERY close to my own ideal.  Right down to his name, he's so very...delightfully...average! Now that's HOT.

Liz M.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is my fantasy man ..

Okay i'm only 18 but i like them older ...











Tall ...Dark ...Handsome!

I became an avid smallville fan because of this young man ..still going strong! I actually got interested in him after visiting his high school he graduated from bc our wrestling team had a match there and i went to watch. I'd heard of him but after that i had to look into him and i really like his work and SV.

Girl can dream cant she? lol

Tom Welling, grrrr



:



:


----------



## Robin1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I must be getting really old. It doesn't matter how old he gets I'll take Sean Connery any day and twice on sunday. All he has to do is talk with that Scottish accent and I'm gone.



:



: Robert Redford would have been runner up but I saw him recently on a tv movie clip and he looked HORRIBLE!!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Robin


----------



## Cimarron (Sep 21, 2006)

Gotta say Sam Elliott, Sam Elliot, Sam Elliot!!! Even with the long hair in Roadhouse he was hot! Still is!!!

I have a wide variety in fantasy men cause I also think Mick Jagger is hot! I love his energy and raw sex appeal!!!

Then on the other hand there's George Strait! WOW!!!! Sheila


----------



## jdomep (Sep 21, 2006)

MiniforFaith said:


> :saludando: Trace Adkins. Tall, handsome,built and those moves. I love his deep voice, and he has a normal person personality.. I guess that is why I have all his CD's and have seen him in concert. I'd loved to be his hot momma, and he could shake his badonky donk for me anytime....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo baby me too!! I have "loved" him for years ! And he is only a year older than me



: George Strait yummy

Then there is ALWAYS my number 1 - Sam Elliot!!!



:

Cimarron - I just saw your answer LOL


----------



## runamuk (Sep 21, 2006)

Cimarron said:


> Gotta say Sam Elliott, Sam Elliot, Sam Elliot!!! Even with the long hair in Roadhouse he was hot! Still is!!!
> 
> I have a wide variety in fantasy men cause I also think Mick Jagger is hot! I love his energy and raw sex appeal!!!
> 
> Then on the other hand there's George Strait! WOW!!!! Sheila


oh thank heaven I am not the only Sam Elliot fan.........several of my friends think I have issues due to my love for that man



:


----------



## nootka (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm...forgot about ol' Sam Elliot. LOVE that voice. That is more it than anything w/him.

Ok maybe I'm really weird, but I'm also digging Ian McShane lately (he's the owner of the Gem Saloon in the HBO series Deadwood).

Oops... I DID say I don't really admire any of these guys didn't I?

*LOL* Eye candy...everywhere!!!!

Is it Halloween, yet?

Liz




:


----------



## twister (Sep 21, 2006)

:bgrin So many men, so little time...............

Sean Connery, Rod Stewart, Dennis Quaid, Sam Elliot, Nicholas Cage, Brad Pitt, okay better stop now, I am drooling all over my keyboard :bgrin




:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 21, 2006)

nootka said:


> I like 'em on the scruffy side, too. Might be a little loopy but a pair of carhartt's and a flannel shirt can look pretty darn fine (oh add a pair of red wings for those feet). He has to be at least 6' tall, too.
> 
> Liz M.



Liz ...I hate to even quote you, But you almost just described "Keith Richards"



: .....I would like to see him in Carhartts & a Flannel as well....LOL :aktion033:

Here is a link to this beauty



:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Keith-Richa...ther-7386.shtml

P.S. he does wear occasional "eye make-up" :saludando: Teri


----------



## lilhorseladie (Sep 21, 2006)

I married Jerry the Toolman, looks a lot like his distant cousin Al. I love him for all the world, but...If Sean Conery came to visit and said SHTASHI, I would be a puddle on the floor. I also have this thing for Owen Wilson and Luke Wilson, and Nicholas Cage. Owen is a sweety and plays such versitile parts and he isn't perfect, thus the crooked once broken nose.


----------



## Camelotcavs (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam Elliot had been my fantasy man for years and I got to meet him on set once (will have to look up the photos). But then I met (and married) one of his standin's - so I can honestly say I am married to my fantasy man!!!!!


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 22, 2006)

jake gyllenhaal...thats right I've been hoocked ever since I saw Donnie Darko. Me and my B/F make jokes about it all the time and he now refuses to watch any of his movies with me :lol:

oh ya i'm also not middle aged..far from it but I though i would say mine any way 

-Vanessa


----------



## NMMack (Sep 22, 2006)

Gingersnaps said:


> Aidan Paul from the Highlander TV Series!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Virginia







:



:



:

Oooooooooh Yeah!!!!!



:

Nancy


----------



## walkoffaith (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmmm Johnny Depp is certainly gorgeous but to tell you the truth I really like Captain Cragen on Law and Order: SVU (the character not necessarily the real man). Don't think I would want to see him in a speedo though lol.


----------



## minimama (Sep 22, 2006)

Gerard Butler without a doubt!!!! Hands down. He can be my arm candy any ole day. And sing to me too.

Then, Alan Jackson, the old Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, Sean Connery, Sam Elliott, Trace Adkins, Kenny Chesney (hat on please), Josh Turner (oh my God that voice)!!!!!! And, my first love, my husband who is gorgeous really! Dark and handsome and very sexy! He is my real fantasy man!


----------



## bfogg (Sep 22, 2006)

If Fabio got to uppity I just might replace with with Sam Elliot as well!!!!



:

Bonnie

And Lyn I remember Ron Ely!



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 22, 2006)

SAM ELLIOT!!!!!



: What women wouldn't melt with his voice................

The movie Roadhouse is one of my favorites, Both Patrick Swayze and Sam are sooooooo HOT in that movie!!!!

I also drool over Tim McGraw & George Strait!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## capall beag (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I must say I don't drool over men at all! No Hollywood stars do anything for me.

But as a general rule I like a 'real man', which to me is a naturally rugged Cowboy type, who doesn't whine, works hard doing physical work, is tough and on the quiet side but can be gentle and kind to those he loves!!

For the most part my hubby fits the bill!!! He is a surfer, snowboarder guy very athletic and I would like if he was throwing haybales instead of a surfboard :lol:

I love a rugged cowboy type!!



:

Any man who is remotely vain or 'pretty' would be a HUGE turnoff to me!!

I think it is kind of funny because I grew up close to the city surrounded by Business, yuppy type men, none of my family are remotely like my description but my sister married an Australian cowboy too! Go figure :lol:


----------



## Jenn (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not middle aged, but I have a big David Beckham crush. I also have shameful crushes on The Rock and Vin Diesel. Something about muscley men ... mmmmm ...

I have to say, though, that Liz's husband is a sweetheart! I wouldn't mind having him around. And Susanne's husband has that whole sexy mysterious musician thing going on.

I guess my husband's not so bad either, but I'm used to having him around so I take him for granted. LOL!


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2006)

Who the heck is Sam Elliot?????


----------



## lil (Sep 22, 2006)

Adriano Moraes

Bull rider-------he can put his shoes under my bed anytime........lol :aktion033:

Michael Waltrip

Nascar driver



:


----------



## runamuk (Sep 22, 2006)

Leeana said:


> Who the heck is Sam Elliot?????



OK you must be young :bgrin :bgrin he is the silver mustached cowboy in the movie tombstone.........the voice the stache the sexy lanky bod..........I think I need a fainting couch

here you go


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Sep 22, 2006)

How about George Clooney or Keith Urban? Parker Stevenson from the Hardy Boys. Yes, Sam Elliot.

The young Elvis.

Freida


----------



## runamuk (Sep 22, 2006)

SilverRidgeMinis said:


> How about George Clooney or Keith Urban? Parker Stevenson from the Hardy Boys. Yes, Sam Elliot.
> 
> The young Elvis.
> 
> Freida


you are right cannot forget Clooney a man who loves his pig is a good thing :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## CAM (Sep 22, 2006)

wcr said:


> I was at the Liz photo shoot and we got to talking. Liz's(Nootka) husband Marty was getting horses ready and being wonderful and I asked him if his nickname was Raoul and he said no, Marty, with a puzzled look on his face. I told him Raoul was my fantasy pool/cabana/stable boy that waited on me hand and foot, got the horses ready, brought me cold drinks wearing nothing but a speedo and bow tie. We had quite the laugh over that and started talking about fantasy men.
> 
> Okay girls, tell us about your fantasy man.
> 
> Hey Liz, say hi back to Raoul.


Ha ha! I was just telling someone about Raoul this morning and how I could stand to have my own Cabana Boy about now. :bgrin


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 22, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm not middle aged yet (29), but I'll play.



: Tom Welling, Trace Atkins and Paul Walker.



: [/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## anoki (Sep 22, 2006)

ROTFLMAO Man I had a good laugh reading these!!!

I am far from middle aged (at least I keep telling myself that....) and I haven't posted on here, 'cause I just can't think of who my fantasy man is....I used to absolutely LOVE Patrick Swayze. I have loved him BDD (before Dirty Dancing)!! lol

But now....dunno....Keanu Reeves isn't too shabby....Keith Urban talk about a cutie!! (saw him from front row at a concert!!!!)

Oh, oh, oh...I remembered!!!! lol

Jaoquin Phoenix & Heath Ledger!!!!! Now either of those two could come live with me any day!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## runamuk (Sep 22, 2006)

anoki said:


> ROTFLMAO Man I had a good laugh reading these!!!
> 
> I am far from middle aged (at least I keep telling myself that....) and I haven't posted on here, 'cause I just can't think of who my fantasy man is....I used to absolutely LOVE Patrick Swayze. I have loved him BDD (before Dirty Dancing)!! lol
> 
> ...


OMG how could I forget Keanu..............I love that man........................ok I am hopeless I just plain LOVE men



:



:



: all kinds of them



:


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 22, 2006)

Been married to him for 36 years ............



: Guess that puts me past middle age doesn't it!


----------



## susanne (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL Jenn!! I had to wake Keith and tell him he was mentioned in the fantasy man thread!

I have to say that years ago, I used to imagine who my perfect man would be...he would obviously have to love animals and would have to be a musician who would write beautiful music and dedicate it to me...we would be great friends as well as being madly in love...he would have a hysterically funny sense of humor...and he would be rich.

4 out of 5 ain't bad...

Here he is:






But even that record doesn't get in the way of vapor lust...my fantasy world has always been very real to me...

I started young...at the age of 3, watching daytime TV, I fell madly in love with Nipsy Russell. At age 6, I callously dumped him for my new love, Ringo Starr. I even blackmailed my brother into giving me a Ringo haircut...my mother was not thrilled. Always one for the musicians, I brazenly moved on to Davey Jones of the Monkees, then ventured into country music with Glen Campbell. sigh...

It's quite important to mention that certain pertinent details did not enter into my mind...my next crush was on Elton John...

Somewhere in there, I discovered the sexy legs and cute little butts of basketball and soccer players. My brothers took me to a Portland Trailblazer game for my birthday (self serving gift), where I fell madly in love with soon-to-be rookie-of-the-year Geoff Petrie. He honed my taste for beautiful brown eyes and long, messy hair. Does anyone remember Dave Debuschere of the New York Nicks? He's in the dictionary under bedroom eyes. My family was surprised by my sudden interest in sports, and how I hogged the binoculars at Portland Timber soccer games...

Fast forward...

Keith and I have a rule...looking and fantasizing is just fine. Touch and you die.

So fulfilling my end of that agreement, a few of my current vapor dates are:

Peter O'Toole (the ultimate bad boy, even in his dotage...and, sigh, those eyes!)

Arragorn, with that messy hair constantly in those bedroom eyes (Sorry, Bigo, you don't do it for me in any other movies...)

Johnny Depp, but not in Pirates...Chocolate...and in real life

George Clooney (what was LindaL saying about a free pass??)

Robert Redford in The Natural and Butch Cassidy

...and yes, while I hate to go with the crowd, Sam Groom

There's somebody big that I'm forgetting...my droolworthiest...but it's late and my mind is feeble. I'm off to sleep...perhaps I'll see him there...


----------



## C & C Farms (Sep 23, 2006)

Parker Stevenson from the Hardy Boys was my first crush!

I like Mel Gibson but Paul Walker (from Eight Below) is cute too!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, since I'm well past "middle" age I've had a lot more time to fanticize.




:

My list includes some who are young enough to be my sons, but hey, we're only dreaming.....right?

Brad Pitt - In his Legends of the Fall character

Clint Eastwood - (going way back) to Paint Your Wagon

Patrick Swayze - North & South (ooooohhh what a southern gentleman)

Tom Berringer - Last of the Dogmen (love them cowboy types)

Sam Elliott - in anything (but preferably westerns)

Sean Connery - Camelot....he could rule my kingdom any day.


----------



## miniapp (Sep 23, 2006)

Darn!! I just realized that I AM middle-aged! :new_shocked: :bgrin

Well, I would have to say my all time favorite fantasy man is Tom Selleck, followed closely by Sam Elliott, Patrick Swazye and... oh, well, so many men so little time!!



: :lol:

I had the distinct pleasure of meeting both Sam and Patrick when they were in the Fresno/Clovis area filming RoadHouse.. (MANY moons ago!) Both men were utterly charming and so nice.. a friend had actually called me to tell me that they were in town and I happened to be coming back from a "horse client" visit and was dressed in work western wear with one of my trophy buckles on. The men and the film crew were in Fresno at Bullard High School playing baseball and a bunch of us went over to watch. Patrick saw the buckle and he and Sam came over to the fence and motioned me over to talk with them. We must have talked "horses" for a good 45 minutes and Patrick was VERY knowledgeable.. (he had started his Arab program at that time..) Another friend was waitressing at a restaurant that all the cast frequented while in town, so, of course, a couple of us made it a habit to go over to have dinner there. Met with them several more times.. (they remembered me as the "horse girl.."



: That was really a cool summer..!

Good thread!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## anoki (Sep 23, 2006)

> Patrick Swayze - North & South (ooooohhh what a southern gentleman)


Exactly!!!!!



:



:

I missed Patrick when he was in this area at a very well known horse facility (though it has gone very much down the tubes since it's new owners took over). I was sooo upset when they showed him on the news that I hadn't gone to that horse show (I was a whole of 11 or 12 maybe....lol)!!!

~kathryn


----------



## nootka (Sep 23, 2006)

susanne, that is funny! Martin is getting a kick out of being the "inspiration" for the thread, too. His ego is needing a little deflating, maybe. (wicked laughter)

Keith is awesome and you know you are lucky, it doesn't get much better than that.

Had to respond about George Clooney. I really never liked him a heck of a lot til he was in O, Brother (he made me laugh a LOT) and then in Perfect Storm when he dressed like all the guys around here (Grundens and Xtra Tuffs) so funny, it was like "Hm....he's not bad looking..." *LMAO*

Guess first of all, it's pretty important that a guy HAS A JOB. *laughs*

Isn't it? Oh and if he doesn't, I'll find one....

Fun thread!

I have "met" "seen in person" some of your fantasy men: Tom Berenger was here filming Shattered and my son Kenny who was two or three at the time, got to eat lunch w/the film crew and he stole Tom's knit hat that he was wearing.

And Keanu and Patrick were both here for Point Break though I only saw them at a distance. Both too short for my taste.





Liz M.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 23, 2006)

Ohhh ... I forgot my crushes on Patrick Swayze (ala Dirty Dancing), Aragon from Lord of the Rings (I agree with Susanne, Viggo just doesn't do it for me in his other movies. I like him dirty and scruffy and long-haired), Keith Urban (though I liked him better before he married Nicole Kidman ... I keep being afraid that some of Tom Cruise's craziness will rub off on Keith somehow!) and Jesse James, the motorcycle builder. There's something soooooo sexy about a tattooed bad boy with an artistic side ... sure, his creativity comes out in motorcycles, but he's still hot. And then there's his full-patch heck's Angel status ... knowing that he is capable of killing is hot. I know, I know, some people would think that's weird but I've always listened to my primal urges and a man who would kill for me is hot.

Just call me Cave Woman. Ugh.


----------



## nootka (Sep 23, 2006)

*LOL* Jenn I think we all kinda have that simmering inside us if we admit to it.





I think maybe it's why I seem to have an obsession w/those guys that have had close encounters with death one way or the other, or those that live a high risk lifestyle?

Heheh I didn't know that about Jesse James.





Liz


----------



## minimule (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh yeah!!! Sam Elliott for years! But then Tom Selleck actually tops MY list, then Sam, Kurt Russell, Clint Walker (Waaaayyyy back), Clint Eastwood......


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2006)

I have to say I have many thoughts about all these beautiful hunky men, but for some reason the only one I have had active dreams at night about is with George Clooney.. It's been a long time though! George where are you?????????



:



:



:


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, this HAS been fun!

Patrick Swayze in Dirty Dancing. What's not to love.... and drool over! MmmMmmmm

And someone mentioned Christopher Plummer in The Sound of Music. I wouldn't have thought of him in a million years, but I would really have to agree with that choice. Very handsome!

I love Michael Caine, and Robert Duvall in Lonesome Dove, though not necessarily as "fantasy" men.

I quite like Brad on The Young and the Restless.

Robert Redford (though he hasn't aged well) and Paul Newman.

Alan Jackson.

Cowboys in general.

OH! And John Corbett in My Big Fat Greek Wedding!!!! MmmMmmmmmm


----------



## REO (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a THING for Johnny Depp



:

Also for Gene Kelly



:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 23, 2006)

Another not even close to middle age chime in here...

Jesse James and Paul Walker... Yum! I completly agree with Jenn, somthing about a bad a** brings out the bad girl in me too... After a day of college and teaching kids on ponies, that sounds very appealing! :new_multi:


----------



## Shelley (Sep 23, 2006)

Johnny Depp...and I've always thought John Bon Jovi was pretty hot....



:

Shelley


----------



## sedeh (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread! I have been so busy since the Liz shoot that I have only been peaking at the forum. Kathi and I have discussed Raoul our cabana boy for years! Have yet to meet anyone quite like our imagination.....though we did come close at one Mexican resturaunt. We had a very attentive, cute, waiter......but when we asked him to change his name to Raoul and come home with us he just laughed...huh.

Sam Elliot has always been a favorite as was Patrick Swayze in Dirty dancing/roadhouse/ghost. Love Mel Gibson and Harrison Ford too. But as a youngster(I'm dating myself) I used to drool over the Man from UNCLE's sidekick(can't remember his name), now he's the nutty coroner on NCIS......and I still love him!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2006)

I used to drool over the Man from UNCLE's sidekick

OMG!! I haven't thought of him in years!!! Ilyia Koriakin, or something like that, right?? I always thought he was cute when I was a kid, too.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 24, 2006)

lil said:


> Adriano Moraes
> 
> Bull rider-------he can put his shoes under my bed anytime........lol :aktion033:
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. I would ask Adriano if he wanted to play rodeo, hehehe. Throw Toby Keith in the mix and I would be in heaven! Ok, and if The Rock and Vin Diesel wanted to come along too, that would be fine with me!



: :aktion033:


----------



## wildoak (Sep 24, 2006)

Ilya Kuryakin, aka David McCallum! Many oohs and aahs over that one years ago...



:

Capt Jack Sparrow is pretty irrisistable despite the lousy dental hygiene LOL.

Have always loved Tom Selleck and Robert Redford, and yes Sam Elliot. That picture of him on the horse is droolworthy. Then there were Ringo, Paul and George.......(John went off the deep end a little for me).

Jan


----------



## pamk (Sep 25, 2006)

Funny thread...can't let my hubby see this...Well, besides him (of course) there is....

1. Tommy Lee from Motely Crew (just had to watch Rockstar Supernova to see him once a week),

2. The actor in Unfaithful (don't know his name) who Diane Lane was unfaithful with...boy what a HOTTIE...

3. Johnny Depp

Many others...but that is the top three...Anyone ever had a crush on a cartoon guy??? HA WHen I was little, I had a BIG crush on Speed Racer!!! :lol:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 25, 2006)

I like my men "seasoned" so to speak :bgrin so it has to be Sean Connery. There will never never be anyone that can take his place, JMHO, as James Bond.


----------



## justjinx (Sep 25, 2006)

oh, suzy! I am soooo jealous that you met patrick swayzee (North & South) and sam elliot! i also like the actor that played MATT HOUSTON (i keep forgetting his name...)........jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Jenn (Sep 25, 2006)

pamk said:


> 2. The actor in Unfaithful (don't know his name) who Diane Lane was unfaithful with...boy what a HOTTIE...


Oliver Martinez, I think.


----------



## appypintolady (Sep 26, 2006)

Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow!!!!! To awesome for words!!!


----------



## Davie (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, going to really date myself here.

Michael Ansara (played Cochise and also in Commanchero), I was all of 6 or 7 when he came to Okla City and I got to sit on his lap while he signed my T shirt. Boy was I a gonner for him.

Christopher Plumer (Sound of Music is one of my all time favorite movies)

Ron Ely -- Love that Tarzan

Tom Selleck - he was wonderful in his last made for TV Movie (geeze, can't remember the name of it)

And last but not least

William Peterson, he can be my CSI anytime.


----------



## Warpony (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I'm a little late coming in to this... but here is a hint...

My Mini horses name is Sparrow.

hehe.

Seems I am not alone in my appreciation of the extremely fine Mr. Depp.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jenn said:


> pamk said:
> 
> 
> > 2. The actor in Unfaithful (don't know his name) who Diane Lane was unfaithful with...boy what a HOTTIE...
> ...



It's Olivier Martinez.


----------



## penny (Sep 26, 2006)

nootka said:


> Penny, Al is VERY close to my own ideal.  Right down to his name, he's so very...delightfully...average! Now that's HOT.
> 
> Liz M.


..LOL...Burly men in flannel...ummmm,ummmmm,ummmmm... We think alike....




:


----------



## penny (Sep 26, 2006)

minimule said:


> Oh yeah!!! Sam Elliott for years! But then Tom Selleck actually tops MY list, then Sam, Kurt Russell, Clint Walker (Waaaayyyy back), Clint Eastwood......


Oh my gosh...You are middle aged....(kidding)...I used to LOVE watching Cheyenne...OH and Peter Graves who was on Fury....and James Gardner in his Maverick days...(drooling now)..


----------



## nootka (Sep 26, 2006)

*whispers* Hey, penny...there's LOTS of those types of big dudes in flannel and hickory shirts/carhartts out this way. Loggers...fishermen...builders....whoohooo boy it's kinda hot out today!

We have a friend...he's 6'5" tall and 270 (NOT fat mind you)...he's pretty cute but he's since moved to Colorado. *LOL*

Heheh.

Liz M.


----------



## Shari (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh Goodness... I must be the most clueless person in the world....ok.....well,, maybe in just the US.

Here is my most handsome man.



:

DS to the left,,, Hubby to the right. :bgrin Hope you do not mind me sharing.


----------



## nootka (Sep 27, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me saying, Shari, that they are, indeed a couple o' hotties.





Hehe note how the DH resembles the "ideal" 

*running and hiding*

Liz


----------



## sedeh (Sep 27, 2006)

We have a lot of "rough" looking men on our end of Oregon too Liz!! Unfortunately they all have little signs......"will work for food" etc.

How could I have forgotten about James Gardner......what a hunk! :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, Sandy, not THAT grubby! *LMAO*

I think Raoul might just have that sign, too, though he likes a word of praise now and then.



Liz

(PS are you jonesing for your Liz pics, too...!?!?!? waiting and waiting and trying not to bug)


----------



## irishmini (Sep 27, 2006)

i havnt read all the answers here yet!!!!..i will....

but i had to add.. i have always had a thing for black men.......one of them is seal!!the singer.....he is gorgeous, and simon from blue.........and my all time favourite,..... lynford christie........now theres a handsom man....

david beckham........yes please,....andy sugden from emmerdale,....ok!! hes only 19.. but ecki thump....!!!gorgeous..

years ago i was a polo groom....iwas only 19, one day after a match it was a very hot day....i walked around the back of the lorry and was stopped in my tracks .. infront of me was the most gorgeous argentinion polo player...in denim shorts..washing himself down with the hose pipe.... rippling six pack...slicked back hair.......i will never ever forget that....he just looked like the perfect man in that moment.....

actually he was a bit of an arrogant brat.. but a gorgeous one...

... great topic... ladies ( and men)


----------



## Warpony (Sep 27, 2006)

irishmini said:


> i have always had a thing for black men.......one of them is seal!!


I've always liked scrawny pale guys, but even so, i agree about Seal. There is something about his eyes and his smile that... well... he is yummy. And for some reason Will Smith does it for me. No clue why. Both are just about as far from "My type" as you can get without leaving the planet.


----------



## Shari (Sep 27, 2006)

nootka said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying, Shari, that they are, indeed a couple o' hotties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<LOL> Thanks Liz. I got very lucky with my Hubby.

DS,,, has no clue as of yet.


----------



## sedeh (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes Liz I am jonesing(what does that mean?) for my Liz pics. She had said that it would be about a month since she was running behind....I still check her site at least once a day! Can't wait!!!!!! :bgrin


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, I'm late on this thread but I want to play too!

PocketPoniesVA says:



> My other long time love is Jonathan Frakes....WIlliam Ryker for all the Star Trek Next Generation watchers, or in real life, the hubby of Jeanie Frank (Laura on General Hospital). The man can take control of a starship (and look daaaaaaaaannnnggg good doing it) on the set and then go home and ride Fresians and meet goofy gals like me at Renaissance faires--what is not to love?
> 
> 
> 
> :


 Oh my god, he RIDES and does Ren Faires too?! :new_shocked:



: ::swoon:: My very first crush was on Jonathan Frakes and I still think he's sexy 15 years later. Is it any great surprise that the first real-life guy I was ever attracted to bore a strange resemblance to Riker? LOL

Robin1 says:



> I must be getting really old. It doesn't matter how old he gets I'll take Sean Connery any day and twice on sunday. All he has to do is talk with that Scottish accent and I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> : Robert Redford would have been runner up but I saw him recently on a tv movie clip and he looked HORRIBLE!!! :new_shocked:


Sean Conneryâ€¦yum. My VHS tapes of Medicine Man, First Knight, and Entrapment got so worn out I had to replace them with DVDs! :lol: That man can still get my pulse racing just by raising an eyebrow and rumbling something in that gorgeous accent. I literally dreamed about him during my teen years. Which, given that he is literally old enough to be my grandfather, is probably a teensy bit sick! LOL The only dreams Robert Redford would give me these days are nightmares. Too bad, he was handsome in his day.

Sedeh: Harrison Ford! How could I forget him?! That guilty little-boy smile...

For me the rest of the list includes Dennis Quaid, Pierce Brosnan, Michael Douglas, Sam Neill (the guy from Jurassic Park), Aragorn (I'm not a fan of Vigo Mortensen in other movies either, although at least he rides!) Mel Gibson's not bad, Patrick Swayze, Hugh Laurie as House (at least in this season- all of a sudden he's getting to me with those beautiful hands) and the actor who played Sam Beckett on Quantum Leap. I've also got this strange thing for James Marsters, the actor who played Spike on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. He's not my type in a million years but over a few seasons he really grew on me until he was my favorite character. All that soul-less dedication and wit I guess!

I like the ones with kind eyes, great hair, and sensitivity but never the boyish types. Gotta be a man's man and someone I could picture gently holding a child or small animal.

This was a fun thread, gave me many a giggle! Thanks.



:

Leia


----------



## Janet_D. (Sep 27, 2006)

I am middle aged, and my pick would be the actor, Clive Owen!!!!!

http://www.murphsplace.com/owen/main.html


----------



## nootka (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, Leia, I'd forgotten about Hugh Laurie.



The grizzly five o'clock (probably more like ten o'clock) shadow and those eyes. I love the sarcasm, too. 

Liz


----------



## susanne (Sep 27, 2006)

Gotta add one...

Even though he acted like an idiot, I still like Hugh Grant...


----------



## Warpony (Sep 28, 2006)

nootka said:


> Yeah, Leia, I'd forgotten about Hugh Laurie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a thing for Hugh Laurie for years, since i got hooked on Wooster and Jeeves on PBS way back when. The funny thing is, when I first started watching House I didn't realise who he was because I was so used to him having his natural accent. It still creeps me out hearing him speak "American" English. He has the most lovely blue eyes.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh Geesh Sam Elliott for sure...........but then again I also thnk Chris Melioni is Hot from Law and Order SVU: Detective Elliott Stabler..........there is just something about him........

Then we have: Tom Berenger, Steven Segall, Tom Burlinson (From The Man From Snowy River), JeanClaude Van Damme..........

Then there is the local cowboy who I have been in love with since I was 14 yrs old..........he lives down the road and we bought our sons first roping horse from him.........I have loved him for years.......from afar.......lol.........

But my number one is hubby of 18 yrs.........my Earl................


----------

